# Matt Bonner's perfect night from 3-point range



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> According to the NBA, Matt Bonner on Sunday became just the third non-starter in league history to be perfect on at least seven 3-pointers in a game, a slice of basketball trivia entirely appropriate for a self-described New Hampshire nerd.
> 
> Of course, the backup center-forward said the submarine sandwich he consumed before Sunday’s game deserved much of the credit for his success.
> 
> ...


http://blog.mysanantonio.com/spursnation/2010/11/16/popovich-doles-out-dose-of-jekyll-hyde-act-to-neal/


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Gotta love it when the Red Rocket is lightin it up! Thatta boy Bonner!


----------

